# Yellow leaves



## tablechicken (Oct 9, 2006)

If anyone can answer it would help a lot. When putting the buds in to bags does it matter if the leaves are yellow instead of green?


----------



## tablechicken (Oct 11, 2006)

Can someone please answer my question it would be much appreciated. 
When bagging it does it matter that most of the leaves are yellow?
I mean the tiny leaves you cant get out


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2006)

tablechicken said:
			
		

> Can someone please answer my question it would be much appreciated.
> When bagging it does it matter that most of the leaves are yellow?
> I mean the tiny leaves you cant get out


*Did you harvest your plants? If so try and get as much as of the yellow leaves as possible. We try and get as much pf the leaf off the buds as we can. *


----------



## tablechicken (Oct 11, 2006)

sorry if I sound dumb but I'm new to this. I have harvested and the brown stuff on each bud is the thing you look for. Last cycle the colour of the tiny leaves on each bud you can't quiet get out when you put them in to bags to be taken away were green. This time they are a mixture of yellow, probably because they are dry and green. As long as the brown stuff is still there does it matter if the leaves are yellow?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2006)

*You have me lost. Are you talking about the hairs on the buds being brown? Do you have any pictures? *


----------



## tablechicken (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah the hairs on the buds are brown but the leaves are yellow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2006)

tablechicken said:
			
		

> Yeah the hairs on the buds are brown but the leaves are yellow.


*When you harvest remove all or most of the yellow leaves on the buds. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2006)

*You want your buds to look like this after they are trimmed. *


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 12, 2006)

Yep.........


----------



## tablechicken (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks brother. Yeah that's what they looked like the first time round I think they are a little to dry due to various things that happened throughout the cycle. Do you know how much it will affect their value for say 2 and a half pounds?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2006)

tablechicken said:
			
		

> Thanks brother. Yeah that's what they looked like the first time round I think they are a little to dry due to various things that happened throughout the cycle. Do you know how much it will affect their value for say 2 and a half pounds?


*Hey man i look at it this way. As long as the bud gets ya high as hell i wouldn't worry about looks.  *


----------

